# Aire 13’ Wave Destroyers Cat Tubes



## Whitewater Squirell (May 12, 2021)

5 Year Old 13’ Wave Destroyer Cat Tubes (Pair). $2100 OBO
Good Condition
Frame and trailer not included.


----------

